# Paper Tuning Setup



## sag34 (Nov 12, 2002)

*frame*

BF, get two 1x2's six ft. tall , and build supports on the base to keep them from falling down. Next cut two cross members 2 foot long . Secure one of the crossmembers at the top of the 6 footers and the other down 2 feet from the top. You now have a 2x2 window you will shooting thru at bow level height. Now drill a hole (1/8) inch dia. in the leg of four clothes pins and attach a 4" piece of string or wire. Now attach the other end of the string to each of the 2ft. window corners. Cut a sheet of paper (newspaper) and suspend it from the clothes pins. Fire away. Good luck.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=438489&highlight=paper+tuning


----------



## ihatethewinter (Aug 1, 2007)

i used 1 1/2" pvc pipe and got some heavy duty paper clips. just screw the paper clips to the pvc. the paper clips are black in color, they donb't look like a conventional paper clip. really works great.


----------



## Mi-Nimrod (Jul 28, 2007)

I used a big wooden picture frame and some scrap lumber for the legs. For paper I used the big office calenders and staple it to the pic frame.


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

this is simple.........
I stretch a piece of printer paper across the front of my chrony and hold it there with cloths pins.. I get about 6 good shots before I have to change the paper. I never shoot more than 15 feet away though.


----------



## JHolder (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cheap way*

The cheapest way that I've found, someone on here told me about. I use a large card board box, cut a 12 X 12" hole in both sides and tape wax paper over the front hole. Works pretty good and it's cheap.


----------



## mbrown (Apr 22, 2007)

LeEarl says on his video that he just tapes his paper over a ladder and shoots through the rungs.

Michael


----------

